# London KNOWS how to get HOME!



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

The weather has been fairly warm here for the last couple of weeks, so we have been taking London to the park to run around every couple of days to get some much needed exercise and fresh air. We have a fairly small grassy area in our backyard because most of it is landscaped with flower beds, etc, so she can't run around like a crazy girl too much at home.

Last night, we walked to the park at around 8pm, and ran around for about 20 minutes. I was so out of breath and was ready to go home, so I said "London, let's go home!". I kid you not, she looked at me, then headed for the park exit (this park is fenced in with a little zig-zag fence entrance/exit if that makes sense). I was clearly impressed that she knew what "let's go home" meant, but it doesn't end there!

She started heading down the sidewalk that goes towards our house, so I kept repeating "Let's go home!" to her in a happy voice...she continues down the correct path, then TURNS on the correct streets TWICE. She literally brought us home without any direction from us -- we let her jog in front of us so we could see if she really knew where she was going. lol

The only part she had trouble with was finding our actual house, but she brought us right to it.

Have your Malts ever learned anything like this before?


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow lisa, London is one smart puppy! But we all know that Malts are very, very smart, and adorable and lovable.

She was on a leash wasn't she? Dangers are out there and can happen in an instant.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Apr 10 2009, 02:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760377


> Wow lisa, London is one smart puppy! But we all know that Malts are very, very smart, and adorable and lovable.
> 
> She was on a leash wasn't she? Dangers are out there and can happen in an instant.[/B]


Of course she was on a leash.  She has never been outdoors without a leash (nor will she ever be!) as I hear of way too many horror stories...plus, she would take off. lol She's only allowed off-leash in our 6' fenced backyard, but even still, she's not allowed out there unless we are outside with her...I've always been afraid she will find a little place to squeeze through somehow if we're not looking.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks Lisa, you are a good Mommy. :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Bogie knows his neighborhood very well. He will go to about five different houses if you just tell him the name of the person he is going to visit. If I say lets go see Ben, he immediately heads down the street and to the right house. Of course that works only with people he really likes, but he certainly does know where he lives and also where his friends live.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Jack also know how to get home from the park. I do exactly what you do. I say, "let's go home" and he'll head right to our house. The park had 5 different entry/exit points, but he still knows the right one to go to. Aren't our malts geniuses!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

It just makes me so proud to see her remember something like this! :biggrin: :chili: 

I swear Maltese are SO much smarter than many other breeds...


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

They do have an amazing sense of direction, and understand some words, like "home." Eloise could always find her way
to wherever she wanted to go, and so can Bonbon. Smart little kids we have! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

You know, dogs may be just like humans, some people have a sense of direction and know just how to get somewhere and others get lost and cannot find their way out of a paper bag. I belong to the latter......London's sense of direction is just built in~~~Good for her!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

what a smart girl London is. It does amaze me what our babys know


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Way to go London!! You are truly a very smart little girl.

We've tested this one on Zoe a few times. She actually knows the difference between "Let's go get in the car", and "Let's go to Grandma's car, and "Let's go to Grandpa's truck". :w00t:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

LOL cute story! 

Yup, Gigi has a good sense of direction as well. I just can never get her in front of me to lead me anywhere. She's always on my left side(and I never taought her anything!)


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie knows, too. I live in an apt building where my aunt lives. Bonnie and I have a friend on my floor. When I say Auntie Betty, she stops at the stairs because she knows we're going downstairs to see my aunt. When I say, let's go to Auntie Sanjna's, she runs right across the hall to her door. And, she hauls butt to Dorothy's door the second we get off the elevator in her building!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

When I walk Miss Daisy and as soon as she sees our mail box she will immediatly turn into the drive way. The same as when we read the end of our street, she will turn around and start heading home. I have to admit that these little white fluffs are very smart. :yes:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Miss London sure is a smarty pants!!! :biggrin: Maggie and Abbie definitely know the way home, too!!!! They even know which door to stop at and wait for mommy to open!!! It is really cute!


----------



## bluebuzz81 (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh that is just too cute.

Although mine is only walking around our apartment complex, when I say lets go home my dogs seem to know where the house is. Sometimes if I was gone for a long time during the day, they do not want to go home, but after about 30 mins of running they are always ready.


----------



## lindad (Sep 17, 2008)

London is a very smart girl!!!!!! I bet she got her brains from her mommy


----------



## Lola&Lucci (May 24, 2005)

Yep Lucci knows Home too. We have a driveway and a circular drive....he will try and go to the CD if he can while on his walks. Also if we are in the car and he see's our house he will start going crazy. And in our house if he sees "anyone" near the yard he goes nuts!!!! (We have floor to ceiling windows.) He thinks noone but him sould walk down our street!! LOL


----------

